# Getting into MP3?



## Packerjohn (Jan 22, 2017)

I have a huge record (LP) and a huge CD collection.  Presently we own a home but will be moving into a much smaller apartment.  I have been thinking about converting my precious collections into MP3 files but don't really know anything about them.  I can't imagine myself walking around with ear buds like the young folks out there.  Can MP3 player be attached to a regular stereo or a regular radio?  Also, how does one convert LPs and CDs into MP3.  Is it really worth it?  Please help.  I have been converting LPs into CDs for years but don't know anything about MP3.  Thanks for all and any advice.


----------



## Mike (Jan 22, 2017)

Hi Packerjohn,
Converting you collection is fairly easy, but I think that you will
have to play your LPs all the way through to copy them, you will
also need cables to connect your player to a computer, CDs are
much easier to copy, you just put one in to your computer and
copy to a file, this usually takes a few seconds.

You will need a program to convert the stored music to MP3, though
the CD stuff might already be in that format, get a copy of Audacity,
it is a full audio editing program and it is free.

Somebody else who has done this will hopefully answer here with more
advice, I haven't done very much of this.

Good Luck.

Mike.


----------



## tnthomas (Jan 22, 2017)

+1 for Audacity.       http://www.audacityteam.org/download/

If you have 'captured' LP music and put on CD, you have a digital fie that is portable, that can be put on an MP3 player or cell phone, or computer.



> There are three major groups of audio file formats:
> 
> 
> Uncompressed audio formats, such as WAV, AIFF, AU or raw header-less PCM;
> ...



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Audio_file_format


----------



## MarkinPhx (Jan 22, 2017)

In order to listen to the music on your stereo I would suggest you look into Chromecast Audio https://www.google.com/chromecast/audio/ . The only downside is you need an Android or iPhone to use it. If you don't then you can connect an older MP3 player directly into your stereo but you will need to find the right cord to connect the player to the AUX input of your receiver.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Jan 23, 2017)

If you use Audacity, it does not save in MP3 directly.  You need an additional bit of free software called a LAME encoder.  Once installed and configured, you simply export the Audacity files as Mp3.    Audacity will convert anything - I use it to save music from TV and radio programmes .


----------



## Packerjohn (Jan 23, 2017)

Thanks to all.  Recording music has always been my passion for years.  Hate the idea of giving up all those LP record albums though.  I think it is a shame but some of us aren't getting any younger.  Darn it!


----------



## Mike (Jan 23, 2017)

Another way Packerjohn, would be to get the
YouTube down loader for free, then find all the
music that you have on your discs and save
it in MP3 format, that way, you will probably
get most that you want and will only need to
copy a few less popular tunes/songs and also
some "B" sides of your discs.

Mike.


----------



## Deucemoi (Jan 24, 2017)

all an mp3 recording is that the very high and very low notes which have a volume higher than a neighbor note, such as bass drum and triangle played together, you probably would not hear the triangle so that sound is removed. wav files can be easily converted to mp3.


----------



## farmchild (Feb 4, 2017)

Hi Packerjohn - I'm new here and certainly am not a computer expert but wanted to share some ideas with you.  I too love music and have collected quite a stash and saved in on my computer.  As mentioned already, CD's are easy to convert using your computer's CD drive to copy/convert those that are not already in mp3 format.  Then store them on your hard drive; create folders for different genres (if you wish) or create folders to hold the "playlists" which you have assembled for grouping songs according to your liking. You can listen to them over your computer's sound system (not top quality audio for sure) or purchase a quality set of speakers to plug into your computer. Also, if you are fortunate enough to have a stereo player in your car you can copy your playlists onto a dongle (flash drive, thumb drive) and take your music with you to enjoy while driving.  Most car players are set to handle mp3 files. An 8 mb dongle will hold a LOT of music as mp3 files are compressed and don't take up much room.  I like to use 8mb dongles which are physically small so when they are plugged into the car player they are hardly noticible. 

Another source for LOTS of music is Amazon.com  Sometimes if I am looking for older tunes which have become a little obscure I will use the Amazon search category called "digital music", type in the album or artist name and see what they have (already in the mp3 format). You can purchase whole albums or just selected tracks.

Another source is Amazon Prime which includes LOTS of music.  The music is free (with your Prime membership) but you cannot download the tracks to your own hard drive unless you have purchased them.  BUT, you can listen to them, FOR FREE,  through your own computer via the prime music link. You can also customize playlists and enjoy them through the link, for free. 

I enjoy music a lot and there is almost always something playing in the background at home.  And I enjoy taking "my" (commercial free) music with me in the car.   Hope some of this is useful for you.


----------

